# Suhr guitars in Canada ?



## valen (Oct 3, 2006)

I am very interested in getting the new Professional series "budget" Suhr. Anybody try these ? What is the scuttle butt on these ?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

They have one in Lauzon Music in Ottawa - http://lauzonmusic.com/. I didn't try that particular one, but I had previously tried tried some of the Suhr teles in there, and they were incredible. I can only imagine the Suhr Pro series guitars are of the same quality.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

We have many Suhr Pro's in stock and on order:

In Stock:
Three Tone Sunburst 2006 Pro (white DSH HB)
Three Tone Sunburst 2007 S1 Pro (Black SSV)
Orange Crush Metallic 2006 Pro (white DSH HB)
Ocean Turquoise 2007 S1 Pro (Black SSV)
Olympic White 2007 S1 Pro (Black SSV) in transit

On order:
Black 2007 S2 Pro (Black SSV) maple neck
Mercedes Blue S2 Pro (Black SSV) maple neck
Transparent Black S3 Pro (flame top)
Bengal S3 Pro (flame top)

http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=search&substring=suhr+pro

These are no "budget" guitars, they are hand built in the same factory by the same luthiers as a custom Suhr. The difference is because the options are limited to colour, they can be made in batches and this means that the guitar can be manufactured for far less $$$$. The PU route is such that the customer could swap out the bridge HB for a sc (ie purchase a V60lp and a 3sc pickguard) if that config is required. 

Andy


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Definitely nothing 'budget' about them. I tried the one at Lauzon and compared it with other Suhrs priced up near $4000 and found nothing lacking. What blew me away about Suhrs in general is how insanely consistent they were from one guitar to another. Even with different pickups, body types and bridges, with and without the silent single coil system I would have been happy with any of them save for the tele I tried. Although it was perhaps the best sounding of the bunch the v-neck was just too big for my hand - it's a good thing I tried it though because I thought that would be the neck for me if I ever got one. Be forewarned - if you try one you'll have a hard time walking away without it!


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Ive been down in San Francisco for a few weeks, and Ive been playing all kinds of guitars. Gryphon Music has a few on their website. Ive played them all, and Id say they are comparable to a Fender custom shop Classic. These seem fairly heavy. The Don Grosh Trans blonde on the site (2850.00us) is quite a bit lighter, and incredible. The less expensive Suhr's are 1600.00. They also have afew in the 3000.00 and up range that are more comparable to the Grosh. Very nice guitars. Id say it doesnt matter what make or grade as long as you find the one that speaks to you. All are awsome in there own way.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

LOVE !!!!!:bow: SUHR !!!!!! :bow: LOVE !!!!!!!!

Best F style guitar on the market. Including those made by F.


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

What Peter (Faracaster) said...


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Valen, I notice you're in Quebec. Make the pilgrimage to Diffusion Audio in Montreal and talk Suhr with Andy. Great guy, great guitars... you will leave with one!-eric


----------



## valen (Oct 3, 2006)

I will definitely go down there and try it out. I'm a BIG NECK fan. Are the necks on the prof series meaty ?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How come there is no Suhr dealer in the G.T.A. ????


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Valen, the Pro S1/2 necks are not skinny but they aren't what we'd call "meaty" either. Please pm or call to discuss in detail.

Hi Robert, afaik, Cosmo Music was opened up as a Suhr dealer at NAMM.

Andy


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

We've got around 15 Suhrs in stock. 3 Pro series and a lot of different Customs. Also a Badger, lots of pickups and backplates. OD-100s coming soon!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Dave said:


> We've got around 15 Suhrs in stock. 3 Pro series and a lot of different Customs. Also a Badger, lots of pickups and backplates. OD-100s coming soon!


I've tried out some of the Suhr Teles at Lauzon but it looks like I'll have to go back and try out one of the Suhr Pros. Lauzon is highly recommended for anyone within driving distance of Ottawa. Just make sure your credit card has a limit set BEFORE you walk in.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

How much do the pro series go for?


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Eric Pykala said:


> Hey Valen, I notice you're in Quebec. Make the pilgrimage to Diffusion Audio in Montreal and talk Suhr with Andy. Great guy, great guitars... you will leave with one!-eric


And, as long as you're in Montreal check these guys out also. They may not have Suhr, but they've got some great stuff. http://www.boutiquetone.com


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

I've played the blue Suhr Pro at Lauzon,....that sure is an awesome guitar, I definitely want to get one of those once I have some more cash.


.... and yes I definitely recommend Lauzon, by far the best customer service experience of any store I have ever been to, guitar or otherwise


----------

